# Need CPT code/s please....



## trinalankford (Aug 15, 2012)

...A 20-French cystoscope was passed under direct vision. Bladder was inspected with 30- and 70-degree lenses. No tumors or stones noted. Ureteral orifices were unremarkable. Clear efflux noted. An 8-French cone tip was used to do left retrograde ureterogram which demonstrated the UVJ stone. A 0.035 guidewire was passed up the left ureter under fluoroscopy past the stone. Over that was passed a 7-French rigid ureteroscope. I was able to negotiate the ureter without having to dilate and did get to the stone in question. It looked like it would fit through the ureter intact, now that the ureteroscope had passed. It was engaged with a 3-wire stone basket and brought out intact. Cystoscope was passed again. A 0.035 guidewire was passed and over that was passed a 5-French, 26-cm double pigtail stent...

I'm thinking 52352 only?


----------



## syllingk (Aug 16, 2012)

52332
52352
74420-26


----------



## Franni  (Oct 15, 2012)

52352
52332-51
74420-26   are the code you need


----------

